
Discovery of Strange Periodic Modulations in a Fraction of Solar-Type Stars - dragonbonheur
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1538-3873/128/969/114201/pdf
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682177)

